# Troy Sanders signature jaguar bass



## kevdes93 (Sep 13, 2013)

looks nice, i dig the silverburst jag!

Troy Sanders Jaguar Bass® | Jaguar® Bass Guitars | Fender® Bass Guitars


----------



## Veldar (Sep 14, 2013)

I really want one but I can't afford it and you know....only 20 frets.....only 4 string......the squire one looks shit compared to the fender.

Troy Sanders is still one of my favourite bassists.


----------



## patata (Sep 14, 2013)

liked his P-J more.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Sep 15, 2013)

Veldar said:


> I really want one but I can't afford it





There's a Squier version, too.

Squier® Troy Sanders Jaguar Bass® | Jaguar® Bass Guitars | Fender® Bass Guitars

EDIT: Just read your entire post where you said the Squier one looks shit, haha. I need to work on my reading comprehension.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Sep 15, 2013)

Pics for people who are just browsing:

Fender siggie:







Squier Siggie:


----------



## Electric Wizard (Sep 15, 2013)

$299 street on the Squier.

I don't need it. I don't need it...


----------



## Veldar (Sep 16, 2013)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Pics for people who are just browsing:
> 
> Fender siggie:
> 
> ...



See how sexyer the Fender is, the Squire doesn't even have the switch bits which made it for me.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Sep 16, 2013)

Good god the Fender looks 10X better than the Squier.


----------



## JustMac (Sep 16, 2013)

Right, HOW much would it have cost the Squier factory to do a matching silverburst headstock?


----------



## Robby the Robot (Sep 16, 2013)




----------



## isispelican (Sep 16, 2013)

i think i need it


----------

